
Who carried out the NHS hack? Disgruntled Americans with a point to prove - rbanffy
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/motivation-nhs-hack
======
Boothroid
I don't think things will improve until we get some politicians that have
actual hard experience of working with technology. I see politicians trying to
seem informed but merely demonstrating their ignorance all the time. How are
they supposed to make decisions about this type of thing when they are so
obviously clueless? And how bad a job must the civil service be doing in
advising them? I suppose we shouldn't be surprised at the latter when it's
stuffed full of Oxbridge humanities grads..

~~~
DanBC
> And how bad a job must the civil service be doing in advising them?

Hunt was strongly advised last year by Dame Caldicott and the CQC. He chose to
ignore the advice.

[https://www.politicshome.com/news/uk/technology/cybersecurit...](https://www.politicshome.com/news/uk/technology/cybersecurity/news/85909/jeremy-
hunt-%E2%80%98was-warned-last-year%E2%80%99-nhs-cyber-attack-risk)

